#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  How to use the LPAD in access 2007?

## jgomez

Would anyone know how to use this function??? I've seen samples of it but still don't understand it...

----------


## davegugg

Are you talking about a function that adds text onto the left side of a string?

----------


## jgomez

Yes, this works too though:

OBG: Format([OBG_NO],"0000000000")


If you don't mind I'd like to learn how to do that still...

----------


## davegugg

I know Access 03 doesn't have an LPAD function, but it'd be easy to create one.  From what I've read while Googling, it doesn't sound like 07 has it either?  Are you sure it does?  Maybe you could paste the help page.

----------


## ConneXionLost

This Microsoft Support page contains a tidy description.

----------

